
Show HN: Hypercapitalistic Real-Time Cryptocurrency News - jpzk
https://www.hypercapitalistic.com/
======
jpzk
Official announcement: [https://medium.com/@hcapitalistic/first-
release-4d08a0500b71](https://medium.com/@hcapitalistic/first-
release-4d08a0500b71)

This is my first release of Hypercapitalistic (more to come).

Hypercapitalistic is an aggregated live news source for cryptocurrency. We
gather news from hundreds of significant sources for enthusiasts and traders.
This includes online magazines, Podcasts, YouTube Channels, Hacker News and
Twitter.

Any constructive feedback is highly appreciated, please use
[https://jpzk.typeform.com/to/i9sqNr](https://jpzk.typeform.com/to/i9sqNr)
otherwise HN comments :)

